# Medium or Large Binding



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Put your put into both size of bindings. see how the side of the footbeds press against the boot. check the straps for adjustments to see if they can get snug enough or if they just barely fit. Different boots will fit bindings a little different.

I have a friend that has the MVMNT with a Ride Kink and it fits just fine.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

i would just go ahead and get the larger size. you'll be buying shoes and every one of them are different in size. just to be safe.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Bulky boots or reduced size boots. Bring boots with you to check it out. If that is not possible just flip a coin and hope they fit.

Had some ride RX with a 9 boot but switched to a 9.5 boot with the reduced size tech and boots would no longer fit in the bindings after words. All depends on the boots.


----------

